# Potassium Carbonate salty/metallic taste



## corkscrew (Nov 19, 2011)

First post here. I'm more of a reader than poster, but I have a big problem.

Added some Potassium Carbonate to a low ph/high acid Merlot post-ferment to get the ph up enough for ML. Now the wine has a salty off taste. Any ideas how to get rid of it, aside from dumping the wine? I'm thinking/hoping that cold stabilizing it 5 gallons at a time in my deep freeze might help, but have no experience with this.

Thanks for ideas.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2011)

How much did you use. You aren't supposed to use more than enough to reduce it .3g/L (about 3 teaspoons if I rcall correctly) or it can indeed make the wine salty and I have some 2 years old just as bad. Even blending it hasn't helped. Let me know what you find. I just don't use it anymore.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2011)

If you stayed within the instructions then what you stated is the way to go and I believe thats what your upposed to do to settle it out anyway as step 2 after adding it. If you went above the recommended dosage to the wine then you will still want to do what you said to reduce that taste as much as possible and hope for the best!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2011)

Potassium Carbonate is a salt!

This is a perfect instance where the cure is worse than the disease IMHO.


----------



## redfeet (Nov 20, 2011)

corkscrew said:


> First post here. I'm more of a reader than poster, but I have a big problem.
> 
> Added some Potassium Carbonate to a low ph/high acid Merlot post-ferment to get the ph up enough for ML. Now the wine has a salty off taste. Any ideas how to get rid of it, aside from dumping the wine? I'm thinking/hoping that cold stabilizing it 5 gallons at a time in my deep freeze might help, but have no experience with this.
> 
> Thanks for ideas.



I have used potassium carbonate without problem. I'm surprised at the salty taste; usually the saltiness is associated with sodium, not potassium. How much did you add, and what was the initial acid level?

Ken


----------



## Rock (Nov 24, 2011)

Try Calcium bi-carbonate post ferment next time.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 24, 2011)

I've noticed the taste too with potassium carbonate. But I wouldn't really call it salty like sodium chloride. The best way I can describe it is an aftertaste or "mouth feel" that would be be there if the wine was salted.


----------



## BigMac (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello corkscrew.

Cold stabilization is part of the process after the addition of Potassium Carbonate. 
So your next step is to build a temperature controller for your freezer and convince your wife (or significant other) that this is just temporary. Do not tell her right away that you are going to need the freezer for one or two months!! You have to ease her into it.

Here is a link to temperature controller. It still needs wiring. 
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3ZP77?Pid=search

Good luck.
Jim


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 25, 2011)

BigMac said:


> Hello corkscrew.
> 
> Cold stabilization is part of the process after the addition of Potassium Carbonate.
> So your next step is to build a temperature controller for your freezer and convince your wife (or significant other) that this is just temporary. *Do not tell her right away that you are going to need the freezer for one or two months!!* You have to ease her into it.
> ...



Ahahahahahaaa


----------

